# Brown spots on belly and private area



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello 

My 9-month-old Maltese boy developed brown spots on his lower belly and on and around his privates about a few weeks ago, they are now darker. He was neutered in February, no problems what so ever.

Is this something to be worried about? I am taking him to his Vet on Monday for blood work so he will also be checked up, but I´m worried now about this


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Max has spots that sound like what you are describing in the same area. We call him "cow tummy" because they look like cow markings. 

Does it look like pigment marks? Flat? 
I would check with the vet just to be safe, but try not to worry. 
It may just be normal markings.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes, they are flat and really look like cow pigment spots


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh good! Can't hurt to have the vet look at them since you will be there anyway.
Max developed them around one year old.

Boycie sure is cute!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you so much, your pups are cuties too :heart: such sweet, little faces  I will update what the Vet said, maybe other members are having the same issues.


----------



## Whoolia (Jan 8, 2012)

Funny you should ask about this. I have a 4 1/2 yo Maltese and I just noticed a flat, dark spot on top of his head last night. He has to go to the vet for a recheck in a couple of weeks anyway, so I will have them take a look; however, the Maltese I had before this one had tons of these spots all over his body. The only difference was that he started getting them when he was alot younger. Keep us posted!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Boycie only has the spots around his privates so that got me thinking it could somehow be linked to the neutering? :/ I haven´t found the spots anywhere else.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo doesn't but Zach has them and he has had them for several years.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

And it´s really nothing to worry about?


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Belle has spots on her belly that get browner in the spring and summer and lighter in the winter like a sun tan. Could it be this?


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Hi Arnela and Boycie, those are pigmentation spots and lot of Malteses got those. My Charlie started to develop them, when he reached a year and now he has them around his privates and some on the head and back.
His skin is pink and these spots actually look so cute. They are visible only, when he's wet.
It's normal and there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Totally normal for maltese! They are just pigment spots!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Yes Pipper has them too. We call them cow spots. They fade in the winter and get quite dark in the summer.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Georgie is just now getting some too, at just over a year old. No worries


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh, what a relief! Thanks guys, Boycie and I are very happy right now


----------

